# HK and ziwipeak questions please



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a few questions before ordering samples first. 
Im hoping we have it hear so It would be easy for me to buy it than online I will have to check. 

1-What is beter HK or ziwipeak and way?

2-Are they good for there teeth?

3-I feed chico 2 times a day Should I feed him this both times or its recommended ones a day? 

4- if we travel by car or by plane. How would I feed him when its feeding time. 
-Also if we stay in a hotel instead of a family house. 

Thank you in advance guys for any advise you can give me.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You'll get varrying opinions but here is mine....

1-What is beter HK or ziwipeak and way?
*ZiwiPeak is better IMO. It contains only meat, organ, vitamins & minerals. Honest Kitchen is good but has fruits & veggies which I don't think are a necessary part of a canine diet. Not bad for them...but not needed.*

2-Are they good for there teeth?
*I dunno if the food is "good" for their teeth but compared to kibble...they create MUCH less tartar build up!!! Any build up I've seen on my dogs since switching to raw has been soft & easily brushed off unlike kibble which is hard & seems to act like cement. LOL So yes, I suppose these foods are "good" for teeth compared to the alternative. Paired with some raw meaty bones...and you should have some nice toofers. *

3-I feed chico 2 times a day Should I feed him this both times or its recommended ones a day? 
*I would continue on twice a day feedings, yes.*

4- if we travel by car or by plane. How would I feed him when its feeding time. 
-Also if we stay in a hotel instead of a family house. 
*On the road ZiwiPeak will be MUCH easier to feed because you don't need to feed it with water. It's like kibble in that aspect...take it out of the bag, put in a dish & feed. I do like to add water with ours but it's not necessary. Honest Kitchen you HAVE to rehydrate with water. So it's not always convinient on the road. In a hotel room...it would be a bit easier to do HK.*


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

1-What is beter HK or ziwipeak and way?

I think both are very good for pups. One good thing about Ziwi is that it only contains meat and organs. HK also includes veggies/fruit. I like both of them (and use both) so it doesn't have to be a one or the other thing. Ziwi did give my girls diarrhea on the first try. 

2-Are they good for there teeth?
There isn't any food that will "clean" the teeth. These foods seem to make less tartar develop. The best thing to do is brush their teeth regularly, use a water additive, and allow them to chew often (bones, bully sticks).

3-I feed chico 2 times a day Should I feed him this both times or its recommended ones a day? 
I feed 2x per day.


4- if we travel by car or by plane. How would I feed him when its feeding time. 
-Also if we stay in a hotel instead of a family house. 
We use the Ziwi freeze dried when we travel. Both travel well, but HK is more work and more stuff to carry (bowls, spoons)

I would try both if I were you. We use both and have been very happy with the results/quality.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

That is great info. Thank you so much MChis and LDMomma. :daisy:



MChis said:


> You'll get varrying opinions but here is mine....


Thats what I want each person opinion.  
Ow and the winner gets a kiss from Chico.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I am in agreement with Heather and Kelly, but since you want everyone's opinions I'll share mine.



Chico's Mum said:


> 1-What is beter HK or ziwipeak and way?


Ziwipeak is better than Honest Kitchen hands down. Why? Ziwipeak contains meat and organs which is what dogs' diets should ideally include. The Honest Kitchen is a great food but it does not contain organs, which I would like to see, and it contains a good amount of fruits and veggies which dogs don't really need. The Honest Kitchen does offer more variety and protein sources and is a lot more affordable than Ziwipeak. There are a number of factors that will go into deciding what food to go with but if you are to look at ingredients ONLY then definitely Ziwipeak is a much better food.



Chico's Mum said:


> 2-Are they good for there teeth?


Neither is beneficial for their teeth, but the same is true for any food with the exception of a raw diet. 



Chico's Mum said:


> 3-I feed chico 2 times a day Should I feed him this both times or its recommended ones a day?


You can stick with whatever feeding schedule you prefer on both foods. Feeding ZP and HK twice a day is fine, the same goes with feeding more or less often with both.



Chico's Mum said:


> 4- if we travel by car or by plane. How would I feed him when its feeding time.
> -Also if we stay in a hotel instead of a family house.


Both foods travel very well and are a lot easier to travel with than kibble or raw since they don't take up as much space as kibble and don't need to be refrigerated like raw. Ziwipeak is the easier of the two to feed because it does not need to be rehydrated, although rehydration is certainly an option and a good idea, it is not required. The Honest Kitchen does require rehydration so access to water would be necessary but I can't imagine anyone traveling anywhere that they would not have access to water. Where feeding ZP would be obviously easier is if you are feeding it in the car or on the go. But if you're feeding ZP or HK at another persons house or in a hotel they would both be very easy to mix with water and feed. For what it's worth I feed mostly Honest Kitchen and we travel a LOT and it is still super easy to feed our dogs their HK while we're on the road, just pop a bit of water in the microwave for a few seconds, mix with HK, wait 5 minutes and watch it disappear. Super easy with either food but I'd definitely say ZP is easier in a pinch.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

we are feeding ZiwiPeak for few months now....it's the only foods that agreed with MoJie's stomach....


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you val thank you Moni. for now Im leaning more to ziwipeak. 

I went to the pet store couldn't find both. But tomorrow i will see the other pet stores cos Im really hopping I can find it here.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I vote for ZiwiPeak too. It's really a top notch food. I use it in my rotation for Brody. Some dogs LOVE it right away, some take awhile. Brody really likes it FRESH so I portion it out into ziplock bags and freeze it and take one out at a time. If it dries out at all, he doesn't like to eat it. 

I haven't tried Honest Kitchen so can't give opinions on that one. I do know it has to be rehydrated so that might be kind of a problem for traveling, etc. ZiwiPeak can be fed straight from the bag so it's really easy to travel with.

Oh, and I hope I get a Chico kiss.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I vote for ZiwiPeak too. It's really a top notch food. I use it in my rotation for Brody. Some dogs LOVE it right away, some take awhile. Brody really likes it FRESH so I portion it out into ziplock bags and freeze it and take one out at a time. If it dries out at all, he doesn't like to eat it.
> 
> I haven't tried Honest Kitchen so can't give opinions on that one. I do know it has to be rehydrated so that might be kind of a problem for traveling, etc. ZiwiPeak can be fed straight from the bag so it's really easy to travel with.


I think for me its the traveling thats getting me to go for the ZiwiPeak. It does not help its cost a lot tho but Its worth it if it good for him.  

Do we have to add anything with it or it would be fine only using ZiwiPeak bag. 



Brodysmom said:


> Oh, and I hope I get a Chico kiss.


 :love8:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can feed Ziwi by itself, you don't need to add anything to it. Some people like to add a little water to it but it's not essential. It comes in cans too that you could mix in. And several flavors for variety. But it is complete by itself. 

Tell Chico thanks for the kiss.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> You can feed Ziwi by itself, you don't need to add anything to it. Some people like to add a little water to it but it's not essential. It comes in cans too that you could mix in. And several flavors for variety. But it is complete by itself.
> 
> Tell Chico thanks for the kiss.


Hehe He says your welcome Aunty Tracy. :daisy:

How does it work. Do I feed him the whole bag or I should count the amount?
Well his breath smell? 

I will also do my own research but I don't trust review from any brand sites.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The bags are 2.2 pounds. Thats lots and lots of meals. It's just like a bag of kibble. It's just that the manufacturing process is what makes it better than kibble. It's air dried and minimally processed. But you take out the little scoop and scoop some out on a plate for him to eat. When Brody eats it, he eats 10-15 of the little squares. They are like tiny little pieces of dried jerky. 

I don't notice that Brody has bad breath after he eats it at all. 

I agree that its good to talk to real people who have fed the food for their opinions. I think you will really like Ziwi.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I use ziwi on occasion too I have a super sensitive nose and can deal with it's smell I add a little water when I haven't I've noticed the girls drinking lots! It's quite a rich food tho but definitely fab daisy has major allergies which was one of the reasons I turned to raw (ziwi wasn't launched in the uk until April of this year) and she is fine on it I'd recommend it!!

They don't really smell of it but then I've only eer fe the od meal

Um do I get a kiss too?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> The bags are 2.2 pounds. Thats lots and lots of meals. It's just like a bag of kibble. It's just that the manufacturing process is what makes it better than kibble. It's air dried and minimally processed. But you take out the little scoop and scoop some out on a plate for him to eat. When Brody eats it, he eats 10-15 of the little squares. They are like tiny little pieces of dried jerky.
> 
> I don't notice that Brody has bad breath after he eats it at all.
> 
> I agree that its good to talk to real people who have fed the food for their opinions. I think you will really like Ziwi.


Thank you so much.  
I just looked online we don't have it in saudi. But they do have it in Dubai. Witch is really close to saudi.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I contacted them on Email Im just waiting for replay. 



Daisydoo said:


> I use ziwi on occasion too I have a super sensitive nose and can deal with it's smell I add a little water when I haven't I've noticed the girls drinking lots! It's quite a rich food tho but definitely fab daisy has major allergies which was one of the reasons I turned to raw (ziwi wasn't launched in the uk until April of this year) and she is fine on it I'd recommend it!!
> 
> They don't really smell of it but then I've only eer fe the od meal
> 
> Um do I get a kiss too?


Thank you and of course you get a kiss from Chico. :thumbleft:
Chico loves giving kisses :love8:


----------

